# Accel super coil vs rpm



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
Anybody knows if this unit is good up to 8000 rpm? 10000 rpm?
I just found an Accel drag coil (race use only) that claims to be good up to 12000 rpm
Thanks in advance


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

velardejose said:


> Hi
> Anybody knows if this unit is good up to 8000 rpm? 10000 rpm?
> I just found an Accel drag coil (race use only) that claims to be good up to 12000 rpm
> Thanks in advance


for what?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

velardejose said:


> Hi
> Anybody knows if this unit is good up to 8000 rpm? 10000 rpm?
> I just found an Accel drag coil (race use only) that claims to be good up to 12000 rpm
> Thanks in advance


Nissan engines are rev-limited by the ECU to around 6500-7200rpm (depending on the model). The SR20DE is capable of 7800rpm with the stock valve train (modified ECU with a raised limit). Most if not all of the engines will damage the stock valve train (broken rocker arms) above 8500rpm. The stock ignition can provide strong spark for engines boosted to about 15psi at 7000+rpm.

What engine are you thinking of that could take advantage of that coil?

Lew


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> Nissan engines are rev-limited by the ECU to around 6500-7200rpm (depending on the model). The SR20DE is capable of 7800rpm with the stock valve train (modified ECU with a raised limit). Most if not all of the engines will damage the stock valve train (broken rocker arms) above 8500rpm. The stock ignition can provide strong spark for engines boosted to about 15psi at 7000+rpm.
> 
> What engine are you thinking of that could take advantage of that coil?
> 
> Lew


I thought "for what" kind of covered that Lew... 

Man you messed up a perfect setup...lol. j/k


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry, I wasn't clear enough...
I have an E16 block, Nismo head (thats what said in the box it came in), 304 duration asimetrical profile cam, lightened crankshaft and flywheel (otherwise stock internals) dual 45 Dellortos and 4-2-1 header with a non restrictive muffler
It peaks at 7500 8000, thats why I am curious about this 'drag race coil' vs my old super coil
http://www.mrgasket.com/pdf/Ignition.pdf
Thanks in advance


----------

